# Little model trains run around model Christmas tree



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

During Christmas, I had made a little N scale layout which the model trains run around the model Christmas tree and model furnitures. The curve track is in one foot diameter. So cute and fun ! Enjoy !


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree, Tony.... That's cute. Well done and certainly most enjoyable.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Whaaaaaaa! I think that is a preview of the new G-scale pending all the price increases and size down's RIGHT???? LOL The Regal


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tony


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Who said trains can't fit in anywhere. Nice little Christmas layout Tony.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, that's kewl TL!

Jeff


----------

